# How to make a dynamic android application



## anky (Mar 17, 2014)

hello friends,
i want to make an app which updates the content itself, i have only made static apps until now and i don't have not much idea how to make such types of app.
I want to make an app like news reader like which updates the content like score of a cricket tournament or job alerts or something like that.
i think it has something to do with json(which i don't what it is) or RSS parser..am i right?
pls suggest me how to do that.Do i have to make a website and connect it on my app and only update the website(thus making the app always up to date). is it the right way to do it?
thanks in advance


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, it'll fetch data in JSON format.

JSON Tutorial

Complete Tutorial : How to connect Android with PHP, MySQL


----------

